# Create 2 users on new laptop sign in screen



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Got so used to only being me using my desktop pc that my mind has gone blank regarding setting up a new laptop for me and a friend. 
Can you remind me please?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Control Panel > User Accounts


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

lunarlander said:


> Control Panel > User Accounts


Thanks. I am not signing in myself yet with a password
If I add another person do I need to do anything first to get the sign in options for both on the start up screen?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Once you created an account, it will appear on the sign in screen. The new person has to sign in with a blank password and make a new password by pressing CTRL-ALT-DEL and choose Change Password


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

lunarlander said:


> Once you created an account, it will appear on the sign in screen. The new person has to sign in with a blank password and make a new password by pressing CTRL-ALT-DEL and choose Change Password


When I just bought my new laptop it was already set up.
I don't want a Microsoft account for myself yet, just a local one.
Cant remember how I did it before
Sorry to be dumb


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

On the first screen when creating an account, you are prompted to use a MS account. There is a small print option at the bottom of that screen that allows you to skip that and create a local account.


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

lunarlander said:


> On the first screen when creating an account, you are prompted to use a MS account. There is a small print option at the bottom of that screen that allows you to skip that and create a local account.


Thanks. Just want a local account
Will that make the sign in box(with my name and password appear?)
Always set up my computer myself before and am missing something here
Just says admin.
So is there a local account under that name someone has set up?
Googling just tells me how to change sign in background or add another user lol
Not how to create the sign in box.
Dont want to lock myself out.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

To ensure that you have an account to sign in, in your present account desktop, press CTRL-ALT-DEL and select Change a Password. That will bring you to a screen that gives you your present user account Name, and the option to change it's password. Change the password now, so that you can sign back in should the new account for some reason does not appear on the Lock screen.


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Thank you. I managed to add a password but thought my new laptop want working properly as it was stuck on the "do not switch computer off" screen for an hour doing it!
When it was finally done I came to the conclusion that it was because it is a low spec laptop. 2gb and and 32gb.
So didn't think it could handle 2 user accounts.
So after all that I removed the password again.
Also changed my name back to Admin!

As I said before I have set my new desktop pc up myself and never had problems. 
Always created a sign in option whilst doing it.
But now when I switch the laptop on it says Admin and I get a quick picture on the screen before I see the home screen
Is that how it should be?


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

I now have no account on the laptop. Only the Admin one created before I bought it.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

It appears to me that you renamed your account to Admin, so that is what you have.

Also what folders are listed under C:\Users?


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Yes true.
Its the Spotlight screen with a picture that comes up now when I switch it on.
Just for a few seconds and then it goes.
Trying to get rid of it, so it just shows the main screen
But don't know how. Worried I will make things worse.

Then maybe change the name from Admin.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Don't think you can get rid of the Spotlight screen. Others have tried and failed. Just press the spacebar and it will go away.

The Spotlight screen does serve a purpose. If you have enabled CTRL-ALT-DEL to sign on, there will be message on the Spotlight screen telling you to press CTRL-ALT-DEL. The key sequence cannot be picked up by anything other than Windows and ensures that you are presenting your password to Windows, instead of some program that just mimics the sign on screen hoping to capture your password.


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Thanks. I wish I had just left it how it was when I bought it last week.
Only got it for the internet and emailing As got my desktop pc for videos photos docs etc.
Just want it for quick access.

But it took such a long while to let me add just one account that I changed it back
Had wanted 2 user accounts but now decided wasn't worth trying lol

So is it not possible to get it back to just seeing the main screen ..start menu etc.. instead of the Spotlight screen coming up for a minute then disappearing?


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

Thought about a System Restore but checked and it was switched off!

Also am I as well to have my own named User Account for access to Laptop as well if there is a problem?
Or just change Admin to my name again?


----------



## polli (May 27, 2013)

DaveA said:


> It appears to me that you renamed your account to Admin, so that is what you have.
> 
> Also what folders are listed under C:\Users?


Admin only


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Looks like you have deleted all other accounts and files.


----------

